# a little something, someting



## azotemia (Jan 28, 2009)

taken from my phone 

soooo wachu think? suggestions?


----------



## Will (Jul 24, 2008)

Looks great! Fantastic Elegance coral, and like the chromis. I suggest that the rock structures need to be a lot more dynamic! You've got a tall tank so use more of it.


----------



## explor3r (Mar 14, 2010)

It looks good but I would try to play with the rocks and give it a more interesting look and spaces for the fish to swim like few caves, just my opinion the rest is just fine.


----------



## azotemia (Jan 28, 2009)

Will said:


> Looks great! Fantastic Elegance coral, and like the chromis. I suggest that the rock structures need to be a lot more dynamic! You've got a tall tank so use more of it.





explor3r said:


> It looks good but I would try to play with the rocks and give it a more interesting look and spaces for the fish to swim like few caves, just my opinion the rest is just fine.


thanks for the comments, i too feel the need to rearrange the rock work ( getting kinda boring lol) but not too soon... still nursing my injured back


----------

